# Do Not Jinx Us In Nj, No Weather Discussion For This Week



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Something has gotta work...have not dropped a blade yet. Bank account drained, employees laid off for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

:salute: 



RCGM
Brad


----------

